# Seal blown out



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Just got this emergency call right after lunch. Security officer heard water running outside mechanical room door. Pretty good stream of water pouring from circ. pump. I killed the power to the pump, and that slowed it to about 2 drips a minute right above the floor drain. It's still circulating enough to maintain decent temperature, and tonight is supposed to be mild. I know what I'll be doing first thing in the morning.....


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

nice little job for the morning


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Kyle181 said:


> nice little job for the morning


 Hopefully, The valves are operational....Pretty old stuff. That's asbestos insulation on those elbows at least.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

How much pressure is on the system? Try some "mighty putty"


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The cord on that pump looks like its stretched tighter than dicks headband:laughing: On second look its because its hanging. oh well


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Maybe I should clarify.. Mechanical seal:whistling2::thumbup:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Cool. A new bearing assembly. hopefully the isolation valves work. If they work easy job.. I did one in an apartment building 18 units last winter on a sunday night and no isolation valves. it sucked.. paid well though.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

so how did it go?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Kyle181 said:


> so how did it go?


 It went really well. The only problem was the impellers were different thicknesses, so we had to switch them. Valves held okay, couple hours, done.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

sweet , glad to hear it went as planned!


----------

